# Any really good Competition Coaches around Nashville,Tn



## kbwix_RUR_TV (Jun 5, 2010)

Hey guys im looking to get back into competition shooting and wanted to know if anyone could refer anyone around Nashville,Tn that are great coaches?


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

kbwix_RUR_TV said:


> Hey guys im looking to get back into competition shooting and wanted to know if anyone could refer anyone around Nashville,Tn that are great coaches?


Dee Falks who works with the USArchery Junior Dream Team is in Tennessee. He's pretty good and while he coaches mostly recurve archers, his background is in 3D. SO he ought to be able to work with you no matter what style of bow. He is in Mt Juliet (I don't know Tenn all that well)

here is his profile. I know him fairly well since I have two kids I coach on JDT and know a bunch of the others due to running a rather active JOAD club

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/member.php?u=3701


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

kbwix_RUR_TV said:


> Hey guys im looking to get back into competition shooting and wanted to know if anyone could refer anyone around Nashville,Tn that are great coaches?



There was a lady in the Knoxville Area named Elzbietta Turek. I know I'm butchering her name, but she was on the Polish National Team in the 80's, and I believe she does coaching. I believe the archery shops in the Knoxville Area would probably know her. That's all I know. She has shot the NFAA Indoor under Adult FITA/FSL-Rec. in the past, although I haven't seen her in a couple of years. Good Luck!!


----------



## fatboyshooter (Feb 9, 2010)

*DEE Falks*



kbwix_RUR_TV said:


> Hey guys im looking to get back into competition shooting and wanted to know if anyone could refer anyone around Nashville,Tn that are great coaches?


Go to {OHLB,com} the abbrv. means Old hickory lake bowman's club, Dee and his wife are also on the ASA archery.com website.


----------

